# Legion (FX)



## REBerg (Feb 6, 2017)

Premieres Feb. 8.


----------



## ctg (Feb 6, 2017)

LOL. I thought I already missed it.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Feb 6, 2017)

Saw the trailer last week and was going to post about it, but ReBerg beat me to it. I thought it looks good though, something a little different, so hopefully it will be a good watch.


----------



## ctg (Feb 11, 2017)

Well, I watched the episode and I'm still not sure how it will lead back to the Marvel Universe as X-men Universe has been separated to its own faction from the movie universe. The New Mutants he met at the end should be under a guidance of Charles Xavier. I don't know for sure if he is going to be present, because Legion is his son. I wouldn't call him a *******, because even though Charles didn't plan him, he happened and each one of his side-persons posses a power. In a way he posses all powers. 

Even Franklin Richard power (Fantastic 4 son, who is THE most powerful mutant in the whole Marvel universe) even though he hasn't met this person. Yet. 

But Legion is different sort of beast. 

He has gone mad due to his father's influence, and all those people in his head could be consiousnesses that Charles met or touched at some point in time, before Legion was born. In a way, more you think about how Legion can be possible, stranger the reality becomes and I for one, find that if I let myself lose in Legion world, I'll be lost there forever. 

The pilot episode isn't an easy thing to watch because  it deals with Legion's madness, his multiple personality disorder that in some cases go beyond the borderline of psychosis. Things that you'll see in his world aren't always real and they might be too hard for a normal viewer to decipher. Therefore, Marvel didn't do themselves a favour, when they decided to join the universes and put the X-men and the New Mutants in centre of that madness.

To people who got lost, while viewing the Lost, this is going be another mind-f6ck. 

I'm not sure if Legion will be on my regular diet, because I need a bit more clarity to understand all switches. Still, don't believe that Legion is a bad series, because it is a different experience. If can follow series like the Lost and 12 Monkeys, you might actually like this.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks for the background, @ctg , I confess I didn't know any of that. I quite enjoyed the first episode, but I agree it wasn't an easy watch. It was something different to the usual though, and while it was a little slow starting I think it does look promising. I'll probably watch the next one and see how it goes, I think.


----------



## ctg (Feb 23, 2017)

If you go deeper into Legion's world, forget what you knew about Marvel Universe, because even though Legion shares the X-men universe, there aren't mutants with shared history.

It is easier if you forget everything you knew and let the story flow. Even then it's going to be a difficult to journey because of the multiple personality complex. You won't ever know for sure who is real and who is part of the fiction, David's brain has created.

But...

... if you spot a mutant, and think you know, then think only those who you know from the Xmen and Spiderman universe. 



Spoiler



One of them is Rogue.


----------



## Kylara (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm loving it. Was so excited when i heard it was planned and made sure not to remied myself of the comic Legion as he's so damn complicated. 

The show is really beautiful and I think they are doing a good job. Only 8 episodes though


----------



## Gnrevolution (Feb 25, 2017)

Feels like a crossover between Scanners and Hellraiser at the moment, and that's not a bad thing.  My worry is that this isn't going to stat that way and that it's all in his head, once they figure it out it starts going mainstream superhero which I'm kind of bored of.  Please let it stay something different.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Feb 25, 2017)

My wife and I are really digging this. It's a challenging show, but really rewarding because of it...you can't just sit, passively letting your mind wander with this one. Anything, seemingly, can happen at any time in this often frenetic series. It's very exciting! 

Also, I had no idea that Dan Stevens had such range. We were big Downton Abbey fans back in the day, and I really didn't think he was anything special then. But his emotional/acting range seems really impressive in Legion. I think as a whole, the series was beautifully cast. I have a feeling this will never become a pedestrian, by-the-book type of superhuman show, and I hope this will be renewed many times in the years to come. Very hopeful for this series, CC


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Feb 25, 2017)

Well, I've seen the first 3 episodes now, and I'm really enjoying it. After the first episode, which was a bit slow to get going, it's been non-stop. 


Cat's Cradle said:


> It's a challenging show, but really rewarding because of it...


Yes, difficult subject matter but that helps set it apart from other superhero/superhuman shows. I think that's part of what makes it so watchable.


Kylara said:


> Only 8 episodes though


Nooooo!


----------



## nixie (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks Gonk, I've just binged watched the first 3 episodes. Found the first a little heavy going but worth it.


----------



## ctg (Feb 27, 2017)

You won't see Patrick Steward as Charles Xavier in this production as he is retiring from the film business. 



> It looks like Hugh Jackman isn’t the only one hanging up his mutant hat after _Logan_. Patrick Stewart has announced that he’s officially retiring from the _X-Men_ franchise, saying, “I’m done.”
> 
> Stewart had previously left his future as Professor Charles Xavier up in the air, throwing out tongue-in-cheek hints that he _could_ reprise the role for _Deadpool 2_ or other future_ X-Men_ films. However, during a recent SiriusXM Town Hall with Jackman and _Logan_ director and co-writer James Mangold, Stewart announced that _Logan_ would be his_ X-Men_ swan song. I’m sharing his statement in its entirety, because it’s super moving:
> 
> “A week ago, Friday night in Berlin, the three of us sat, watching the movie... And I was so moved by it, much more moved than I had been the first time of seeing it. Maybe it was the company of these two guys, but the movie ended and — this is an admission — but at one point [Jackman] reached out, and he took my hand in those last few minutes, and I saw him go [_mimes wiping a tear from his eye_] like this, and then I realized I had just done the same thing. Then, the movie ended… and we were going to be taken up on stage, but not until the credits were over. So, we had some time to sit there and, as I sat there I realized there will _never_ be a better, a more perfect, a more sensitive, emotional, and beautiful way of saying au revoir to Charles Xavier than this movie. So, I told [Jackman] that same evening, ‘I’m done too. It’s all over.’”


 http://io9.gizmodo.com/patrick-stewart-is-retiring-from-x-men-1792744236


----------



## ctg (Mar 2, 2017)

David(less) episode of Legion is still a bit challenging to watch.


Spoiler: episode 4



I thought the man in white was Sebastian Shaw from the Hellfire Club (Xmen antagonist).






Sebastian Shaw (Earth-616)

His involvement in the Legion's madness (Yellow Eyed Demon) would make a great deal of sense. And the thing is most of the people outside the Xmen comics or New Mutants know next to nothing about the Hellfire Club.

The Xmen 2 movie and their consequential reappearance in the First Class doesn't really explain what they are and what they've done in the past. I hate mix in Morlocks (Xmen universe Inhumans) because if Mr Shaw is in the play, they cannot be far behind and with them all sorts of other character might suddenly appear in the small screen.

The white man with a permie afro is still a huge question mark, because my brain associate him to Question (another superhero from another publisher). But some distant memory might have seen him also with Canadian Avengers and Wolverine. It's just if he's meant to be the Sabertooth (very often associated with Mr Shaw and Hellfire Club), they've totally cocked it up.

Thing about Morlock's is that if they're involved in this production, the pool of mutants is going to be very, very large. Maybe even larger than what the main audience associate with the Marvel Universe.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 6, 2017)

I've been banking the episodes on my DVR, thinking that I would give the series a try but probably end up deleting it.
I watched the pilot last night and was pleasantly surprised to find that it is not at all what I expected, at least not at the start. I think my scant knowledge of the Marvel Universe will be an advantage as I watch more episodes.


----------



## ctg (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm three episodes in,and it is something different ,alright.
Thematically and visually different,purposefully playing with time and reality like it's nobody's business.
I like it, _*A LOT*_


----------



## ctg (Mar 9, 2017)

Spoiler: S01E05



I think was first episode where Legion's madness didn't come to play in such huge way as it is present in the earlier episodes. In fact, there was so little of that present that the episode almost felt sane and understandable. And what really comes in the light is David's increasing power. 

It is almost as if there is nothing on Earth or in the universe that can stop him now that Legion has found part of his powers. Not even the yellow eyed demon in his head. The one thing which drives him insane is powerless without him. 

The problem I found is that Legion lacks narrative that explains what is going around and the hints you see in the movies or Agents of Shield doesn't exist. The narrative doesn't even reveal what happened to other mutants. 

The only reference is the war. In this time it doesn't reference to Civil War but War on Mutants and in that war Legion is the biggest hammer mutants can use against the oppressive powers. His insanity is something almost nobody can counter (Nobody except Franklin Richards) and the gods would be in trouble with him. 

Still he is just a man. A man who wields god like powers. 

If the powers that be would know how to control him, they control the destiny of humankind. Nobody could oppose them. And that is what the Section 3 seems want - to be the rulers of the mankind. 

To believe in insanity is madness itself. You cannot control a schizophrenic person. Not even if you're a demon. Instead the demon would be just using the person to commit diabolical things. 

Things like you see in the episode, people embedded in objects or being almost completely disintegrated. Scenes that look so haunting, so scary, because they show no opposition. Nothing that people can do to stop Legion.

In the hell the Legion is the devil's footsoldiers. To them torment is daily business before the end of the days. But David isn't one of them. 

He is just a man. Like you and I. 

The only exception is that he is also a man with many powers. As many powers as he has personalities. And that is mad.


----------



## Kylara (Mar 11, 2017)

Loved this episode. They are getting so much of it just right - and everyone is just starting to realise, including David.


----------



## Inari Writer (Mar 11, 2017)

I am thoroughly enjoying this series. Best superhero debut since Daredevil on Netflix in my opinion.

I love the visuals, the mystery, the weirdness, the fragile romance and the fact that you can't trust David or his perceptions.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Mar 16, 2017)

Inari Writer said:


> I love the visuals, the mystery, the weirdness, the fragile romance and the fact that you can't trust David or his perceptions.


Yeah, I'm loving it too. It's become one of my favourite shows already.


----------



## ctg (Mar 16, 2017)

Spoiler: S01E06



One thing I'm not sure about are these colours and lack of the technology. Do you guys think they somehow places Legion in seventies (while Xavier was off his face from various cocktails) or is there a section in the states that hasn't got an update on what has happened in last four decades? 

MRI machine however was invented back in the seventies, but torus form didn't come in the play until little later when MRI started getting out from the laboratories and into the hospitals. 

So what do you guys think when Legion is happening? Our time?  

In fact, later you go into this episode, more you start to realise that getting stuck inside David's mind is a nightmare. It will never end, but it gets weirder and weirder until you are sure nothing is real. It is almost as if there no connection Marvel universe or to our reality. 

How can you escape hell that is made in David's head?

At the moment I'm not even sure who is real and who are invented? Legion keeps me guessing on everything, even on who's bad and who's not.



Two episodes to go. How will this end?


----------



## Kylara (Mar 23, 2017)

Loved thes week's episode. Very well set uf by the slowing down created by last week's. They always end just right and without giving in and explaining anything. 

David's blackboards weren't givinp us any new info, but just helping give all the info we had - no more dramatic irony (one hopes)


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Mar 24, 2017)

The penultimate episode aired last night (well, over these parts it did anyway) and I'm still loving it. I'm kind of wishing I'd recorded the whole series as waiting another week for the next installment seems to feel like forever. Still loving it though


----------



## ctg (Mar 28, 2017)

> CBR were involved in the call, and they heard Hawley comparing _Legion_ season 2's comic book connections with his other show, _Fargo_, and how that one relates to its source material (the original Coen Brothers film)
> 
> "I think as we do with _Fargo_, I think fans who are really familiar with the at world, they really appreciate certain connections and a sense of being rewarded for knowing the stories so well, [...] But at the same time, my goal was always to sort of use this character as a way to have a conversation and tell a story that was _my_ story, that was interesting to me, and to try to get at the heart of what this character is and [what] this journey is for him, not literally sort of reenacting issues of the comic book, or storylines from the comic book.
> 
> ...


 Legion season 2: Noah Hawley talks comics, Professor X


----------



## ctg (Mar 30, 2017)

For a one season one Legion would have been too weird at the end. If they allow Legion to pass on to second season all of this will change and David's insanity looks more like a redemption from the curse that was the Yellow Eyed Demon. At the beginning, we knew nothing and it was really hard to understand what was going on, but as this series has progressed it had become sane. 

All that weirdness swept away by excellent acting and some very disturbing images. I still don't know who to recommend this series. A child might understand this better than someone with an adult mind.


----------



## Lumens (Apr 3, 2017)

Just finished watching this. Absolutely brilliant! I'll have to watch it again, I think. Not straight away but soon. I look forward to a second season.


----------



## Gnrevolution (Apr 5, 2017)

Can happily report that it didn't go the way I feared, loved every episode!  The cinematography, set design, acting, music, everything was just fantastic!  Still not convinced that everything is as it seems, but it's one of those series that would definitely be worth re-watching.  So many unanswered questions, but in a good way, my biggest question is will they stick with a Pink Floyd theme or will there be a different prog rock theme to Series 2 - Led Zep perhaps?


----------



## ctg (Apr 5, 2017)

Gnrevolution said:


> So many unanswered questions, but in a good way, my biggest question is will they stick with a Pink Floyd theme or will there be a different prog rock theme to Series 2 - Led Zep perhaps?



Maybe. It would be lovely to hear some other songs as well from other major stars. I think we'll have to ask about it at some point - if we get a chance.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 1, 2017)

Just started watching this last night, it's a cool mix of Daredevil and American Gods. The visuals in particular remind me of American Gods while the flight & fight scene at the end of Episode one reminded me of Daredevil hallway fights, and of course Noah Hawley has to put in a touch of Fargo. I'm liking it so far.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Aug 2, 2017)

There's a Syd Barret  in the series.is all I'm saying.
First series finished.
Commercial breaks are a nuisance,i've recorded the lot so I can skip over them.
Together with _*Preacher*_ it shows us series can move into new directions. 
Fazit/personal opinion: acting in series has stepped up.
Several good to excellent performances.
Did anyone noticed Philip K.Dick influences,BTW?


----------



## Droflet (Aug 4, 2017)

Yep, this was a winner for me. Looking forward to season 2.


----------



## Lumens (Aug 4, 2017)

I rewatched it. I really love the characters, the acting is great and the whole story is just delightfully quirky. It grows on you.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 4, 2017)

I can't decide if American Gods or Legion is weirder but I think Legion might have a leg up on American Gods. I just finished season one. The first half was better than the second half but only by a smidgen. It's probably the most unpredictable show I have ever watched. Love the interrogator and Aubrey Plaza was a blast. They left the stories of some of the secondary characters hanging. Very surprised about the Emmy snub being that FX is a favorite channel of the emmys.

I don't know if it's because I have a brother named David but did anybody else find the way all the characters said the name, "David," creepy?


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Aug 4, 2017)

Cli-Fi said:


> did anybody else find the way all the characters said the name, "David," creepy?


Not personally, but there was so much creepiness and general weirdness going on I could have missed it.


hardsciencefanagain said:


> There's a Syd Barret in the series.


And a Pink Floyd cover as one of the episodes' outro music. I liked how they varied it actually, with different tunes at the end of each episode.


hardsciencefanagain said:


> Did anyone noticed Philip K.Dick influences,BTW?


No, but I'm interested - what stood out most?

Can't wait for Season 2...


----------



## Lumens (Aug 5, 2017)

Cli-Fi said:


> I don't know if it's because I have a brother named David but did anybody else find the way all the characters said the name, "David," creepy?


Yes, I noticed it! It was almost dreamy, or like somebody calling your name while you are sleeping. Very cleverly done, and so simple.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 5, 2017)

Lumens said:


> Yes, I noticed it! It was almost dreamy, or like somebody calling your name while you are sleeping. Very cleverly done, and so simple.




I just told my brother david to watch the show. I'll see what he has to say about that. 

Fun fact: Dan Stevens played a character named david in the action thriller The Guest.


----------



## ctg (Mar 7, 2018)

April 3rd


----------



## Lumens (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Cli-Fi (Mar 7, 2018)

ctg said:


> April 3rd



David!


----------



## Cli-Fi (Apr 5, 2018)

Some people are afraid of clowns. Well, I have always been freaked out by people in commercials who are cartoons, (why not use real actors?), and mannequins. Now I have to add chattering frozen people to the list. There were only glimpses of them in the season 2 opener but I'm assuming this is gonna escalate. I have a theory about who the Shadow King's body belongs to and thus why the people are frozen, but I'm not revealing that yet.

Jon Hamm is in this now, and there is a random dance-off!


----------



## ctg (Apr 18, 2018)

I am having trouble on trying to form a review on the Legion, even more so then at last year. That is the reason why I haven't written anything about it.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Apr 18, 2018)

ctg said:


> I am having trouble on trying to form a review on the Legion, even more so then at last year. That is the reason why I haven't written anything about it.



As far as I know David is trying to find the real body of the Shadow King, to stop an even greater threat according to future syd (and oliver?) because he loves future syd more than present day syd. At least that's what I think is happening. It could all just be a ruse by Shadow King.


----------



## ctg (Apr 18, 2018)

Cli-Fi said:


> It could all just be a ruse by Shadow King.



Demonic possession is easier to write then explain David's abstract world. For some reason describing it is really hard for me. Sorry, I have a writers block in there.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Apr 18, 2018)

ctg said:


> Demonic possession is easier to write then explain David's abstract world. For some reason describing it is really hard for me. Sorry, I have a writers block in there.



This season almost seems like a reverse Christmas Carol except without David learning about doing good things, he's just falling into the Shadow King's Trap because it really seems like the threat to the world is underplayed. Future syd seems like another fake. Shadow King just wants to get out and rule.


----------



## Lumens (May 29, 2018)

I have watched the first two episodes of season two, and I love it even more! The surrealistic imagery really draws me in, and the story, confusing as it is, still manages to keep me drawn. 

I find it truly refreshing, and very original. This is TV at its best!


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 15, 2018)

Series two has started now,watched two episodes.It is totally addictive,STILL mould-breaking,
and better yet,the quality of the first series is maintained.
Way better than the cinematic superhero drivel coming out of Hollywood last couple of years.
Kudo's to Hawley!!!


----------



## Droflet (Jun 15, 2018)

Yep, I've finished season 2. Yes, it's good but it get a little crazy in spots. Not quite as conventional as season one but still a great show.


----------

